# Christianity Confronts Islam Part 1 - You really MUST listen to this...



## Semper Fidelis (Oct 2, 2006)

http://www.oneplace.com/ministries/The_White_Horse_Inn/archives.asp?bcd=2006-10-1



> Christianity Confronts Islam (Part 1)
> 
> On this edition of the White Horse Inn, Dr. Michael Horton talks with former Muslim and professor of Sharia Law, Sam Solomon, about the true nature of Islam and the significant threat it presents, not only to the western world in general, but specifically to all weak and sentimental forms of the Christian faith.


----------



## Pergamum (Oct 2, 2006)

u2u me and you'll get my perspective...


Happy Ramadan.


----------



## Arch2k (Oct 2, 2006)

Listened to it earlier this morning. Very interesting fellow Horton interviewed. He even seemed reformed (as he referenced covenant theology).


----------

